# New Body Release 190mm



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New Product release from McAllister Racing-

#282- MERCEDES DTM body- 1/10, 190mm-
The newest 2011 Mercedes DTM body for 190mm Touring cars. Racing fender flares, 4 door, with add-on rear wing. Includes paint mask for windows and some details plus overspray film.

All McAllister Racing products are 100% made in the U.S.A.
Please support your local RC dealer and ask for McAllister Racing by name..

McAllister Racing
(928) 714-1799
www.mcallisterracing.com


----------

